# Heaviest Deer you know of?



## kcausey

What's the heaviest Georgia deer you PERSONALLY know of?

Buck and Doe, live or dressed.

Buck: Macon county, on the hoof, 321lbs. 1999
Doe: Monroe county, mine, 176lbs.  2002

I saw where GON said that muzzleloader record dressed out was 309lbs.  But back then deer directly from Idaho and Wisconsin, etc, were very abundant.


----------



## coon dawg

*.............*

Buck:235........doe:164, killed on my farm...........buck was from northern Oglethorpe county in the late 70's.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

According to Duncan Dobie, the 2 heaviest whitetails on record weighed 355# dressed. 1 was taken in South Georgia and 1 from Maine. That is a BUNCH of buck and the photos are awesome!

The biggest buck I have taken was an Ala. deer that weighed 226# dressed. I shot a doe in Morgan County that dressed 142# and almost won a stand from the processor. On the last day of the season the Penningtons brought 1 in that dressed over 150#.


----------



## BigMassiveDaddy

*355 field dressed ten pointer.  Yes, I said field dressed.*

Worth County in the '60's.  Supposedly the largest whitetail killed in North America up until a few years ago.  Somewhere in Canada, there is supposed to be one a little bigger.


----------



## bradpatt03

dang bender....thats a cow  not a doe. i'd love to see a picture of either if you could find it.


----------



## Arrow3

Biggest buck ive ever saw was a 9 pointer my dad killed in Oglethorpe County in 1983...He weighed 275lbs on the hoof..

Biggest doe was one I killed in Morgan County about 3 years ago....140 on the hoof


----------



## seminoleslayer

We Shot A 9 Pt That Went 139 Gr Last Yr In Dooly 245 On The Hoof


----------



## Handgunner

Laurens county, my uncle.  An 11 point buck weighed on cottonscales, dressed or live (can't remember) but I'm pretty sure it was dressed,  at 407lbs.  That was in the late 70's I think. 

I know, probably a lot of people that's shaking their heads thinking my cheese has slipped off my cracker, but if you see the mount, you wouldn't doubt it.  

HUGE!

Taken with a 30-30 from a soybean field.


----------



## Derek

My dad killed an 8pt a few years ago in monroe co that dressed 245.  heaviest deer took to that cooler out of 2000 that they took in


----------



## willbuck

*personal best*

Buck - 188 on the farm

Doe - 152 on the farm


----------



## Gadget

I killed my personal heaviest doe this year at 153 on the hoof. I may have killed one that was bigger but couldn't weigh it. At the same property there have been a couple of does that went 200lbs on the hoof and the heaviest buck was around 270.


I did see the picture of that Maine buck that is suppost to be one of the heaviest whitetails ever, huge, dont' remember what it weighted, I think over 500lbs. Killed a long time ago.


----------



## Gadget

*Here's a C/P from worldclassoutdoors.com*

*All About Minnesota Wildlife:*

The *Whitetail Deer *is Minnesota's most popular wildlife species. Each year, roughly 500,000 hunters harvest roughly 200,000.

Deer are amazing creatures. They can run at speeds of up to 40 miles per hour and leap over an 8-foot-tall fence.

Adult female white-tailed deer weigh about 145 pounds, males 170. The heaviest whitetail ever recorded in the United States was a 500-pound Minnesota buck.


----------



## Gadget

*Another C/P from ESPN*

… Anoka, Washington, and Winona would also be good bets for a big trophy buck, having produced between 75 and 100 P&Y entries each … The heaviest whitetail ever taken was a 500-pound deer from Minnesota … Minnesota has more than five million acres of land to choose from, so


----------



## Gadget

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=r2 vAlign=top width="17%" rowSpan=2>Here is another one with more detailed info 

 



</TD><TD class=r2 width="83%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left></TD><TD vAlign=center align=right></TD><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=right width="1%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=r2 align=TOP width="83%" height=200>



The heaviest whitetail ever taken was a buck shot by Carl Lenandor in 1926 in Minnesota. It had a dressed weight of 405 lbs, and was conservatively estimated to have a 500 lb live weight. A buck shot in Maine, by Horace R. Hinkley, in 1955, had a dressed weight of 355 lbs, with a live weight estimated at 488 lbs. I recall a few years ago, NAW had an article on a Canadian buck that weighed 408 lbs, live weight. Back in my home state of Illinois, where mature bucks regularly weigh in at a quite sizeable 250 - 300 lbs, the heaviest recorded buck was 370 lbs, live weight, if my memory is correct, shot by Noel Feather in Carroll county. I saw a picture of a very large Illinois buck from 2003 that also was reported to have a live weight of 370 lbs, though I can't remember the hunter. Overall, any buck that tops 350 lbs could probably be considered exceptionally heavy, and 400 pounders represent extremely rare, freakishly huge whitetails.




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kcausey

*30%*

I have always been told that innards account for approx 30% of a whitetails weight.  That would put that deer in Minnesota at 526.5lbs.......that my friend's is a biggun'


----------



## Glenn Ryan

*Heavy Deer*

The largest FD buck ever taken in Ga. Dressed @ 355 lbs and is tied for the heaviest Whitetail ever. The other was taken in Maine. The Heaviest Doe, according to DNR and GON, ever "officially weighed" is 144 dressed(205 live) for Georgia. This doe was weighed @ Hilsman's and is the largest he has ever weighed.


----------



## Tom Borck

I killed a doe in Screven that weighed 175 (live).  We killed a buck last year that weighed 215 (live).


----------



## Blackhawk357

*That's unreal!!*

I can't imagine a buck weighing 500 lbs. If you can imagine a deer that is over twice as big as this one. This is the Mule Deer buck my son killed this fall. He was 225 lbs, field dressed. What the heck is a 500 lb buck going to look like?  
Holy Smokes ~ Please get a photo up of that hog!







Blackhawk


----------



## Lead Poison

285 lbs. buck killed in Schley County by a friend of mine named Cory Brock. It litterally drawfs him in a photo that was taken. 

The buck's nose is squared like a cow. It was a HUGE deer that they called, Big Mo!

Killed with a 270 Winchester by the way.


----------



## Bucky T

Personally,

The heaviest buck I saw weighed about 225 OTH.  A ten point from Talbot C.

The heaviest doe I saw was shot in Upson C. in 94 and she weighed 175 OTH.  Biggest doe I've ever and probably will ever see!!

Tommy


----------



## How2fish

Naw Delton I don't think your cheese slipped..the Worth Co buck supposely had a live weight of 466lbs .The Maine busk right at the same...I saw a picture of the Maine buck years ago..the hunter was 6ft 3 or so and they had the buck tied up by the antlers with just his back hoofs touching the ground next to the hunter...that buck looked 12 ft long! I'm thinking the heaviest bucks we will see in the furture will be spikes or 4 pointers from the QMA counties where they are unkillable... sorry I digress.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

This one weighted 234 field dressed


----------



## coastga

The previous state record buck that was killed in Monroe county was stated to weigh over 400lbs. The buck was killed in the early 70's. The weight is not official because the hunter did not weigh the deer before he gutted it. After he gutted the deer, a friend asked what the deer weighed. They gather all the parts and the total weight was over 400lbs.

Coastga


----------



## Handgunner

How2fish said:
			
		

> Naw Delton I don't think your cheese slipped..the Worth Co buck supposely had a live weight of 466lbs .The Maine busk right at the same...I saw a picture of the Maine buck years ago..the hunter was 6ft 3 or so and they had the buck tied up by the antlers with just his back hoofs touching the ground next to the hunter...that buck looked 12 ft long! I'm thinking the heaviest bucks we will see in the furture will be spikes or 4 pointers from the QMA counties where they are unkillable... sorry I digress.


 Thank you.  You're the first that hasn't thought so.  

I didn't believe it either until I saw it...


----------



## syates32

I just searched on the internet and it says the worlds heaviest recorded whitetail was 511# buck killed in Minesota.


----------



## coon dawg

*dang, Flinger.....*

that's a big kitty!!!...................heck of a buck.........Georgia??


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Yep.  I killed him Dacula.


----------



## Rebel 3

Two were killed on the property I first starting hunting on in Monroe County that dress over 300 lbs.  One dress 315 and one around320.  The land owner has the 14 pt that dressed 315 mounted and the other is no telling where.  He only has a picture and it is a booner.  It is one of those that is probably sitting in some old man's barn.  It is a giant nontypical that was killed by a man paralyzed below the waist.  Both bucks were killed in the 60's I beleive.


----------



## GA DAWG

The largest I've seen buck wise was a that has been weighed was 175 field dressed.Now I took one last year he was a hoss could not find any scales to weigh him on.I do know that I can load a 141# field dressed deer no problem into the back of my truck.This big boy I had to go get help.He dewarfs all my other mounts.Sure do wish I would have had scales then.I bought some after that.As far as does go I saw one at BF GRANT a few years ago that field dressed 115 pounds she was huge.


----------



## T.P.

Years ago, before the intraweb, I heard that the heaviest Ga deer was a 405lb doe? Have no idea where I heard that, or if it had the least bit of truth to it. It's been 30 years ago but I've always remembered that.


----------



## miles58

Blackhawk357 said:


> I can't imagine a buck weighing 500 lbs. If you can imagine a deer that is over twice as big as this one. This is the Mule Deer buck my son killed this fall. He was 225 lbs, field dressed. What the heck is a 500 lb buck going to look like?
> Holy Smokes ~ Please get a photo up of that hog!
> 
> Blackhawk



I used to live where I would frequently see herds of deer with more than 100 deer in them.  There were two bucks that just dwarfed the rest of the deer.  None of the rest were even close.  They looked like horses compared to the rest.  We figured they were over 400.

I have killed one that went 260 without hide, guts, lower legs or head.  He was just a big long tall spread out deer.  Didn't really look so big on the ground.  He came out of the woods on a dead run 250 yards out.  Sounded like a jeep coming through the woods.  I shot another over 300 but just dressed, still wearing his head and hide.  He was big and heavy and ugly and stinky.  Nearly inedible.  The other one though was decently edible.

I live in east central Minnesota.  Around where I live I see deer from time to time that would dress over 300.  The problem is that a surprising number of really big deer like that in this area have racks with less than a 12 inch spread.

Dave


----------



## dtala

Alabama state record is 364 pounds live weight, killed in Pickens Co in the early 60's.


----------



## Nicodemus

417 pound live weight "steer" buck, a friend of mine killed in southwest Worth County back in the early 80s.


----------



## mclellandk

my heaviest was a buck i took on my farm in union springs alabama. weighed on scales 220 field dressed.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, we have midget deer here, I guess. I've only seen three or four honest 200-lb deer (guts and all) that I can think of over the years from NC. The heaviest one I have killed and weighed myself weighed 188#, he was a big gray-faced five-or-six-year-old buck with a foot-and-a -half long spike on one side and a big fork on the other side. Our mature bucks average somewhere around 150-175, does 90-120.


----------



## DeepweR

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=584463&highlight=nebraska+buck

this is the biggest i've seen,,, i hope u dont mind ALLBEEF


----------



## mmccaskill83

My dad- 220lb or so field dressed killed in Randolph county
my cousin- 160lb doe on the hoof killed in Tift county
Me- 148b doe on the hoof killed in Terrell county
heard of- Buck 330lb+ on the hoof in Worth county

Got of seen pictures of all 4.  I have heard of 200lb does killed in Tift and Terrell counties...but I do not believe everything I hear.


----------



## Son

258 pounds, Macon Co. Al.


----------



## John2

My personal heaviest  270 live weight buck in 2002.  135 lb dressed weight doe also from 2002.  Both from Houston county farm that grew corn and soybeans.


----------



## Beagler282

Seen one that was 278 lbs taken here in Harris Co. last year.


----------



## lcopeland22

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, we have midget deer here, I guess. I've only seen three or four honest 200-lb deer (guts and all) that I can think of over the years from NC. The heaviest one I have killed and weighed myself weighed 188#, he was a big gray-faced five-or-six-year-old buck with a foot-and-a -half long spike on one side and a big fork on the other side. Our mature bucks average somewhere around 150-175, does 90-120.


150-175 bucks and 90-120 does is the norm for Ga also.


----------



## Nicodemus

A lot of the heavier deer killed down here in SW Georgia you won`t ever hear about.


----------



## deerhunter388

This was the biggest doe I'v ever seen. I killed her with buckshot in Madison County 2008. Did not have a scale handy but she had to be somewhere around 175-200 on the hoof.


----------



## Flaustin1

My cousin killed a doe in elbert co. back in the early 90s that dresses 202.  If i can get a picture from him i will post it.  I know yall wont believe me till i do.


----------



## SC Hunter

Lead Poison said:


> 285 lbs. buck killed in Schley County by a friend of mine named Cory Brock. It litterally drawfs him in a photo that was taken.
> 
> The buck's nose is squared like a cow. It was a HUGE deer that they called, Big Mo!
> 
> Killed with a 270 Winchester by the way.



I've seen the mount of "Big Mo" Mr. David Brock has it mounted in his Man room Grain Bin. That mount makes all the other deer in there look like little babies.


----------



## HOG-HEAD

saw 1 that was killed in washington county  , killed by micheal lewis .  weighed 302


----------



## maxwell42583

I shot a doe that went 140, that was the biggest doe any of my buddies have ever seen around here. A couple years ago I got a nice 10 point that pulled the scale down to 207. An old black man shot a buck off his back porch down here in the mid 90's that was an 18 point non-typical and went 304. He brought it up to the gas station one morning when all us local hunters were up there telling war stories and drinking coffee. A lot of veteran hunters felt really jealous and small that morning!!


----------

